# GROSS - my dog ate a mouse - now what?



## QuidditchGirl

We were out in the yard and I saw her eating something. When I went to get it out of her mouth she was chewing and I realized it was a field mouse. I don't know if she caught it alive or if it was dead when she found it, but as I approached her, she swallowed it whole. 

Is she going to get sick?


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

i would say dont worry about it.

considering what our dogs probably hoover up regularly while we are not looking...id say she should be fine.


----------



## infiniti

QuidditchGirl said:


> We were out in the yard and I saw her eating something. When I went to get it out of her mouth she was chewing and I realized it was a field mouse. I don't know if she caught it alive or if it was dead when she found it, but as I approached her, she swallowed it whole.
> 
> Is she going to get sick?


If she's UTD on her shots she should be fine. 

Just give her a doggy breath mint or brush her teefers.


----------



## QuidditchGirl

infiniti said:


> If she's UTD on her shots she should be fine.
> 
> Just give her a doggy breath mint or brush her teefers.


She is UTD. And I'm so grossed out I don't want to go near her mouth, LOL.

Thanks for the reassurances. Maybe she's telling me she wants to start eating raw.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

i dont understand the grossed out thing. its just meat.


----------



## QuidditchGirl

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i dont understand the grossed out thing. its just meat.


I think it's the fact that I saw her chomping on its cute little face.


----------



## Marsh Muppet

> GROSS - my dog ate a mouse - now what?


I predict that sometime in the near future, she will poop a mouse. Some of it at least.


----------



## Bones

QuidditchGirl said:


> We were out in the yard and I saw her eating something. When I went to get it out of her mouth she was chewing and I realized it was a field mouse. I don't know if she caught it alive or if it was dead when she found it, but as I approached her, she swallowed it whole.
> 
> Is she going to get sick?


The biggest concern would probably be a possibility of worms.


----------



## Annamarie

I think the only thing to watch for when they eat critters is worms. but if you deworm and do shots you're probably fine.

and i understand the disgust factor, i used to have hamsters so to me anything fuzzy is a pet


----------



## And

Bones said:


> The biggest concern would probably be a possibility of worms.


As they said above, just watch her when she goes to the bathroom. Make sure to note if there are any changes! (ie diarrhea, worms, etc.)


----------



## DJsMom

LoL, I always find it pretty gross to see my dogs eating a live animal too, yet I have no problem feeding them raw meat of something dead.
My dogs have been going NUTS killing snakes in our yard this spring & that's very yucky to see, but I don't think they eat them. I used to have a minpin that killed mice & it worried me becuz I kinow my next door neighbor used decon, so I asked the vet & he said he'd never heard of any problem with dogs eating mice & they probably didn't eat enough to hurt them, but that I should be careful becuz of the decon poisoning.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

anything could be a pet...i have pet roaches lol...and everything dies and either rots or gets eaten..plants and animals alike. 'tis nature. i dont think its gross or scary or sad. 

gross to me would be unnatural violence.

just sayin...carry on...


----------



## infiniti

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i have pet roaches lol


May I just say ... EWWWWWWW!!!!!!   LOL


Quidditch, watch out later when she tries to kiss you!!! LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

infiniti said:


> May I just say ... EWWWWWWW!!!!!!   LOL


i actually really do have pet roaches. madagascar hissing cockroaches to be precise.


----------



## That'llDo

Marsh Muppet said:


> I predict that sometime in the near future, she will poop a mouse. Some of it at least.


LOL, amazing prediction! I think you might be truly psychically gifted!

I would say she is almost certainly going to be fine. I would keep an eye out for vomiting or diarrhea, though, and if you see any, take her in right away (probably the mouse was fine, but recently poisoned mice and rats sometimes make it back outside and are easier to catch, so, at the most paranoid, watch her for things you would watch her for anyway).


----------



## Shell

I think its grosser than just feeding raw because of the "wholeness" of the mouse/rat/bird/etc.... you know, fur and feet and all

My wonderful dog walked by a dead bird everyday for 2 weeks with barely more than a sniff... then he decided to chomp down on it (in the dark) before I could even say "leave it" .... crunch, crunch on the bones with feathers sticking out. He was fine. I was at least a lot less grossed out than when I accidentally tried balut which was what I thought of at the time


----------



## QuidditchGirl

Shell said:


> I think its grosser than just feeding raw because of the "wholeness" of the mouse/rat/bird/etc.... you know, fur and feet and all
> 
> My wonderful dog walked by a dead bird everyday for 2 weeks with barely more than a sniff... then he decided to chomp down on it (in the dark) before I could even say "leave it" .... crunch, crunch on the bones with feathers sticking out. He was fine. I was at least a lot less grossed out than when I accidentally tried balut which was what I thought of at the time


How did you accidentally eat balut?


----------



## lvl

On the bright side, that one less mouse to find its way into your home? Icky though.


----------



## Shell

QuidditchGirl said:


> How did you accidentally eat balut?


I was in a taxi in Cambodia with some Japanese travellers who bought some "hardboiled" eggs from a street vendor and we all kinda bit in at the same time....


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

least it wasnt quwi.


----------



## Shell

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> least it wasnt quwi.


Eh, I always figured that would taste like rabbit and rabbit's pretty tasty. Honestly, aside from his occasional munching on cat poop, I think I've eaten more disgusting things than my dog has


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Shell said:


> Eh, I always figured that would taste like rabbit and rabbit's pretty tasty. Honestly, aside from his occasional munching on cat poop, I think I've eaten more disgusting things than my dog has


it tastes like stale grease honestly. but its an ecuadorian national dish. they serve it whole. its very...unsettling..


----------



## Shell

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> it tastes like stale grease honestly. but its an ecuadorian national dish. they serve it whole. its very...unsettling..


So it tastes like the chicken fingers from the local diner 

Nothing I have ever smelled or tasted has ever reached to the "OMG gross" level of bundaegi-- silkworm pupae which I 100% blame having tried on large amounts of alcohol.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Shell said:


> So it tastes like the chicken fingers from the local diner
> 
> Nothing I have ever smelled or tasted has ever reached to the "OMG gross" level of bundaegi-- silkworm pupae which I 100% blame having tried on large amounts of alcohol.



there's a local festival here..'tis called "Bugfest"...they have a cafe.....i dont find that gross at all....im rather partial to grasshopper stir fry and deep fried scorpions...

i make a point of always trying weird foods. the quwi disturbed me i think because it still had its eyes. 

the grossest thing ive ever eaten period was chinese candy. o.....m.....g.....


----------



## Shell

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> there's a local festival here..'tis called "Bugfest"...they have a cafe.....i dont find that gross at all....im rather partial to grasshopper stir fry and deep fried scorpions...
> 
> i make a point of always trying weird foods. the quwi disturbed me i think because it still had its eyes.
> 
> the grossest thing ive ever eaten period was chinese candy. o.....m.....g.....


Eating bugs doesn't bother me, I've had some tasty fried ants and maybe some other bugs. I'd love to try fried grasshoppers. Silkworms have this horrible smell that I can't describe, kind of but not quite rotting maybe? They are boiled in big vats on the streets and the smell wafts around. With all due respect to the generally delicious Korean food, silkworms plain old stink. 

Now I'm curious as to why the Chinese candy was so gross, most Chinese/Asian candies I've tried have varied between tasty and bland.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

it was goo, flavored like corn....with little nuggets of....something..in it....the kind of goo that mayonaise is...and it was clear and came in a pouch. you ate it with this little half straw have spoon thing.

the taste...other than vaguely corn like(which is weird for candy from an american perspective)...was foul...and the texture reminiscent of snot....and mayonaise...


gross.


----------



## Shell

Lovely description there Zim. Note to self- avoid goo.

Apologies for the threadjack, but on the upside, you know have other disgusting images to think about aside from a dead mouse


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

Shell said:


> Lovely description there Zim. Note to self- avoid goo.


what? i thought it was a drink pouch. looked a lot like a capri sun...and after i opened it..i figured i might as well taste it. that was not a good idea.



> Apologies for the threadjack, but on the upside, you know have other disgusting images to think about aside from a dead mouse


yes apologies. hopefully we've sufficiently scarred you for life and now the mouse seems like nothing..


----------



## QuidditchGirl

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> what? i thought it was a drink pouch. looked a lot like a capri sun...and after i opened it..i figured i might as well taste it. that was not a good idea.


It sounds like an even nastier version of Gu. I couldn't use that stuff when I was marathon training because it looked and felt like flavored snot. 




zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> yes apologies. hopefully we've sufficiently scarred you for life and now the mouse seems like nothing..


Oh it's very entertaining! And to think I thought I was adventurous eating a chicken heart at a Brazilian BBQ once. 

I fed the dog some mint and parsley Breathies so at least she's not breathing dead mouse on me all night.


----------



## InkedMarie

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> i actually really do have pet roaches. madagascar hissing cockroaches to be precise.


I second Infiniti's EWWWW LOL


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

InkedMarie said:


> I second Infiniti's EWWWW LOL


im planning on racing them at next year's bugfest.


----------



## infiniti

Zim, Shell .... Y'all are seriously grossing me the hell out!  And I don't gross out easily! I considered being a medical examiner while studying criminal justice/forensic science in school for crying out loud! 

LOL


----------



## tashi_d

I realize that this is an older thread but I found it after my corgi/doxi chowed down a field mouse in 1 gulp. I guess he's gonna be ok. What worried me was the vermin on the cute little bugger. YUCK-he's ok and ate his full dinner after la mouse-tried to pry his mouth open to no avail-hunting instinct. 
I guess I was thinking of lyme disease and babesiosis


----------



## AYates12

My dog just did the exact same thing! I tried to take it from her and she just swallowed it. I freaked! She will be ok, right?


----------



## JulieK1967

AYates12 said:


> My dog just did the exact same thing! I tried to take it from her and she just swallowed it. I freaked! She will be ok, right?


She'll be fine. Mine has recently caught her first few mice and I also freaked the first time. The one thing I was told to watch for is worms. Just keep an eye on her poop and if you see anything odd in it like grains of rice, bring it in for testing & expect to need to worm her. Otherwise, it's extra protein!


----------



## AYates12

Great! Thank goodness!


----------



## Dezzoi

The mouse is probably healthier than most dog food out there. She'll be fine. Dogs are predators, they were born to hunt and eat other animals.


----------



## AYates12

Dezzoi said:


> The mouse is probably healthier than most dog food out there. She'll be fine. Dogs are predators, they were born to hunt and eat other animals.


True, but, the mouse is just ugh... Another thing that had me worried a little is, she's a pit. She's about 10 months old. People have said if they ever taste blood then that will make them more aggressive and they want blood again. I don't put much stock in pit urban legends, but it is now stuck in my head. She already goes crazy at feeding time, she just gets so excited about food. Maybe it's just the puppy in her.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi

AYates12 said:


> True, but, the mouse is just ugh... Another thing that had me worried a little is, she's a pit. She's about 10 months old. People have said if they ever taste blood then that will make them more aggressive and they want blood again. I don't put much stock in pit urban legends, but it is now stuck in my head. She already goes crazy at feeding time, she just gets so excited about food. Maybe it's just the puppy in her.


Pit Bulls also breathe fire because their nostrils are so tiny that their breath spontaneously combusts.


----------



## Dezzoi

AYates12 said:


> True, but, the mouse is just ugh... Another thing that had me worried a little is, she's a pit. She's about 10 months old. People have said if they ever taste blood then that will make them more aggressive and they want blood again. I don't put much stock in pit urban legends, but it is now stuck in my head. She already goes crazy at feeding time, she just gets so excited about food. Maybe it's just the puppy in her.


Not true at all. I feed my dog raw meat and organs which all are slathered in blood. Blood will not make your dog turn "evil". 
A lot of my friends who have sighthounds take their dogs out hunting for rabbit and hare and more often than not, the dogs eat the prey right then and there and they don't have a mean bone in their body. 
A lot of dogs can go crazy for their food, especially when they are puppies. Just gotta teach them to be calm in whatever method works best for you AND your dog.


----------

